# Amazon Prime UHD yet?



## jrs1968 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi all- 

Has UHD support for Amazon Prime been added to the bolt yet? If not, has any timeframe been mentioned?

Thanks!


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Not yet. They haven't given a timeframe but it's probably not too far off.


----------



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

jrs1968 said:


> Hi all-
> 
> Has UHD support for Amazon Prime been added to the bolt yet? If not, has any timeframe been mentioned?
> 
> Thanks!


Prior to ordering the Bolt, I did ask Tivo when Amazon UHD would be coming. The rep said before the end of the year, much more likelier sooner rather than later.

I am hoping for sooner too because the Roku 4 is awesome but it doesn't handle Amazon UHD very well. I think the Tivo will kick ass in handling the UHD from Amazon.


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

Still no Amazon uhd...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Africanlivedit said:


> Prior to ordering the Bolt, I did ask Tivo when Amazon UHD would be coming. The rep said before the end of the year, much more likelier sooner rather than later.
> 
> I am hoping for sooner too because the Roku 4 is awesome but it doesn't handle Amazon UHD very well. I think the Tivo will kick ass in handling the UHD from Amazon.


Why doesn't it handle Amazon UHD very well? It seems to work every time I've tried it. But I typically use the app in my TV since it has access to the HDR UHD content instead of just being able to play the SDR versions like other devices. It would be nice if the Bolt can play the HDR UHD Amazon content though.


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

does this work yet? I purchased BOLT day 1 to use with amazon 4k!!!


----------

